# Internet access



## stevejones (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all, new to the site and motorhoming, heavily reliant on internet while travelling, for work purposes. Any suggestions for the fastest, most reliable means of accessing the Internet in most locations. Is there any particular equipment I can get or do I just use my vodafone usb dongle ? thanks


----------



## Firefox (Jul 11, 2010)

I use the 3 mobile dongle. It has very good coverage.

But... many nice camping areas are quite rural and coverage tends to be very patchy or non existent. I think this is true whatever system you use.


----------



## bevo (Jul 11, 2010)

*internet*

hi
    i also have a 3 dongle, using it now in oxford.
the only place i couldn't use it so far was 10 miles outside exeter in the middle of the hills.
  great deal £79 for 12 months usage or 12gb


----------



## kangooroo (Jul 11, 2010)

I use a Vodaphone K3565 at £15 for 1GB data and no expiry date.  It's been in use for a year and I still have plenty of credit.  It's good in a 3G area but painfully slow elsewhere.

TBH I've found the quickest, easiest and cheapest access is via my mobile phone.


----------



## MikLin (Jul 12, 2010)

I recently purchased the 3 dongle with12gb for one year.  Haven't used it much as yet but so far seems very easy to use and reliable.  Getting a signal in SW Wales was a bit tricky, but there again where in Wales isn't.  Whilst in Minehead we 'Skyped' our son in Vancouver!!  Saw and heard him OK.  He saw us but audio kept breaking up.  Not bad though - sitting in a field and contacting Canada.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 12, 2010)

I recently camped in the wilds of suffolk north of Stowmarket. No three signal there or any digital TV either. My TV set picks up analogue too so I could get that, watchable though not great. Only DAB station I could get was talk sport. 

In the Forest of Dean, Three dongle signal again poor/non exisitent and ditto South Downs. But I'm posting off it now 3 miles from the A1 in North Herts and 5 bars with good speeds, receive about 400-500mbs.


----------



## romafree (Jul 13, 2010)

It's very rare that I am unable to get on the internet with a Vodaphone dongle!! Really good!


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 13, 2010)

Not quite what would suit you but Weatherspons have free internet access, the also do a bacon or sausage bap + coffee for £1.49  used the one in Ross on Wye a couple of times last week. You could probably pick it up outside but didn't try.


----------



## lyn (Jul 13, 2010)

romafree said:


> It's very rare that I am unable to get on the internet with a Vodaphone dongle!! Really good!



and me, vodafone dongle.

lyn


----------



## leon (Jul 14, 2010)

they are funny the Vodafone dongle as a friend has the same problem


----------



## rockinjac (Jul 15, 2010)

We also use 3g its pretty good even in remote areas, get plenty of USB extention cables to position the dongle for the best signal...jack


----------



## paulhag (Jul 15, 2010)

kangooroo said:


> I use a Vodaphone K3565 at £15 for 1GB data and no expiry date.  It's been in use for a year and I still have plenty of credit.  It's good in a 3G area but painfully slow elsewhere.
> 
> TBH I've found the quickest, easiest and cheapest access is via my mobile phone.


Me too, i have used others but i find vodaphone about the best.


----------



## barryd (Jul 17, 2010)

I got the vodafone dongle on contract for business use two years ago and it was really good.  I have found however that in the last year the service has got worse not better.  Ive just cancelled my contract so not sure what pay as you go sim to get.  Vodafone did offer me a half price 12 month contract at I think £6 per month for 3GB per month but for the amount of time I use it I think I will just get a PAYG sim.  whats the best one to go for?

Outside of the UK I use a RepeatIT wifi antenna that brings in wifi from miles away.  Brilliant and free.


----------



## biggirafe (Jul 17, 2010)

barryd said:


> I got the vodafone dongle on contract for business use two years ago and it was really good.  I have found however that in the last year the service has got worse not better.  Ive just cancelled my contract so not sure what pay as you go sim to get.  Vodafone did offer me a half price 12 month contract at I think £6 per month for 3GB per month but for the amount of time I use it I think I will just get a PAYG sim.  whats the best one to go for?
> 
> Outside of the UK I use a RepeatIT wifi antenna that brings in wifi from miles away.  Brilliant and free.




Hi Barry hows it going.
Interesting about Vodafone, we've been having a few calls at work about people having issues with vodafone phones and dongles. As a massive corporate user we have alot of clout and can get the signal strength increased around our depots but its usually in remote locations that we need the power.


----------



## NicknClair (Jul 17, 2010)

This old post .

If you are needing stability in very poor 3G areas and need to stream in europe, then it is worth looking at a Internet/Sat TV combo.
This is by far not the cheapest way to do things, but does give exeptional results, especially if you are using VOIP devices, plus it still handles sat tv use (but not both at the same time, as they use different satellite networks).
We have just completed an installation for a guy and his partner, whom both rely on remote accessing a server back in their UK office, but also use a VOIP phone system and so far are very pleased with the product. This doesn't include plenty of other customers with the Sat-Net, whom need to have constant access. 
Pending on the airtime pack you choose, it can cost a reasonable amount. The most popular is the Nomadic Standard tarif, which is 100 days to be used within 2 years.
This kind of equipment can be D.I.Y fit (if you are okay with installing satellite equipment). PM me if you want more info.
A couple of useful links if needed;

www.ipcopter.com/en  - This is the service provider.

The home of satellite, TV and solar solutions for the leisure industry  - One of the few products available for TV & Internet use.


----------



## barryd (Jul 17, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Hi Barry hows it going.
> Interesting about Vodafone, we've been having a few calls at work about people having issues with vodafone phones and dongles. As a massive corporate user we have alot of clout and can get the signal strength increased around our depots but its usually in remote locations that we need the power.



WAHAAY MARK!!!  I thought you were dead!  Glad to see you back, last I heard you had left and sold the van or did I dream that?  Are any of the other old crew coming back as this site needs an injection of happiness?  Look we are reduced to talking about each others dongles!


----------



## RoadProAndy (Jul 17, 2010)

*Internet access via satellite*

As Nick from Vanbitz says, Internet access via satellite is an option and, for people who absolutely have to have access, no matter where they are, this is probably the best choice.

I can claim to have more experience of Internet via satellite systems for motorhome use than anyone else in the country and, having tried several systems, I reckon that we now have the most reliable and efficient models available. They are so reliable that we are also supplying them for professional use which we would never have dared to risk with the previous systems we tried.

We now have a new system which we can supply for around £2,000 installed. It also provides TV access and we are currently testing it out. If anyone wants to help us out with testing and get themselves a bargain, please get in touch.

Andy at RoadPro.


----------



## NicknClair (Jul 17, 2010)

RoadProAndy said:


> As Nick from Vanbitz says, Internet access via satellite is an option and, for people who absolutely have to have access, no matter where they are, this is probably the best choice.
> 
> I can claim to have more experience of Internet via satellite systems for motorhome use than anyone else in the country and, having tried several systems, I reckon that we now have the most reliable and efficient models available. They are so reliable that we are also supplying them for professional use which we would never have dared to risk with the previous systems we tried.
> 
> ...



Be interesting to see this product, Unless this is the unit you are reffering to?

RoadPro | D2133 | Semi Auto IPcoptor Internet / TV System

Seems alot of money for a semi-auto based dish that can only see one TV satellite network?


----------



## RoadProAndy (Jul 17, 2010)

It may do to you Nick. It doesn't to me.

Andy


----------



## carol25singer (Jul 17, 2010)

I started off with a 3 USB PAYG modem (can't use this anymore as haven't used it for over a year)and then went over to the Vodaphone K3565 dongle with no expiry time on it, however over on the west of the country in May I just couldn't get a signal on it. 
So ended up 'treating myself' in Penrith to a 3 dongle as people on the campsite were able to get on line with 3. 
Apparently Vodaphone don't offer the no time limit type service now. 
Anyhow so far when one doesn't work tother one does but I think 3 has a stronger/larger coverage.


----------



## maingate (Jul 17, 2010)

This is looking good.

We just need Peter from Johns Cross Motorhomes to get involved and we will have a 3 way argument going.

C`mon, place your bets. Will it be Andy, Nick or Peter that comes out on top.


----------



## barryd (Jul 17, 2010)

nickjvanbitz said:


> Be interesting to see this product, Unless this is the unit you are reffering to?
> 
> RoadPro | D2133 | Semi Auto IPcoptor Internet / TV System
> 
> Seems alot of money for a semi-auto based dish that can only see one TV satellite network?



Yes but its half the cost of the Alden system with similar running costs.  If its for business use then its worth it.  If Was full timing I would probably need the Internet to do work remotely and although I have so far survived with dongles and wifi antennas they are not guarentees of good access.  So of profesional use I would have one.  All tax and VAT deductable as well.  My Camos was £1350 so if I could have had one of those for not much more I probably would have had,


----------



## Firefox (Jul 17, 2010)

maingate said:


> This is looking good.
> 
> We just need Peter from Johns Cross Motorhomes to get involved and we will have a 3 way argument going.
> 
> C`mon, place your bets. Will it be Andy, Nick or Peter that comes out on top.



LOL, when the salesmen start plying their wares I just switch off


----------



## RoadProAndy (Jul 17, 2010)

Is providing potentially useful information "plying one's wares"? Hmmm.

Just on the off chance: I use an Orange dongle when I'm not in the motorhome. It's been fine for 18 months. I recently bought a new Lenovo laptop which uses Windows 7 and now, every time I use the dongle, after about 20 minutes, the computer crashes. It's not just an ordinary crash either - it's the full blue screen, "this is a complete disaster" scenario. Anyone else had similar problems?

Andy


----------



## biggirafe (Jul 17, 2010)

barryd said:


> WAHAAY MARK!!!  I thought you were dead!  Glad to see you back, last I heard you had left and sold the van or did I dream that?  Are any of the other old crew coming back as this site needs an injection of happiness?  Look we are reduced to talking about each others dongles!




Yeah MH had to go, back in a tugger atm but will be looking next year for another MH.

Well seems we have another Net access thread again  

I like the idea of the sat systems but you can buy a lot of 3g minutes for the price. For me its still business critical to be able to get online but even so I would need to be online pretty much all the time to make the oulay worthwhile. Worst case scenario park in a Macdonalds car park for a coffee   We did that in Holland whilst I fixed a server back in Coventry 

This year I ended up buying a PCMCIA card network free and just buying a sim in the country we were heading for. We're off to france this year and will stop off in Carefore on route and pickup a PAYG sim card and stick it in. Dirt cheap and no hastle. Its a bit like the old gas cylinders its a scary prospect until you have done it once afterwards you wonder what all the fuss was about 

BTW has anyone been to the Jura in France and have any good spots


----------



## NicknClair (Jul 18, 2010)

barryd said:


> Yes but its half the cost of the Alden system with similar running costs.  If its for business use then its worth it.  If Was full timing I would probably need the Internet to do work remotely and although I have so far survived with dongles and wifi antennas they are not guarentees of good access.  So of profesional use I would have one.  All tax and VAT deductable as well.  My Camos was £1350 so if I could have had one of those for not much more I probably would have had,



Barry, you are right in that there certainly is a price difference (of £1150 on the current 75cm, less on the "new" system due for launch in September), but compared with other "like for like" Automatic satellite systems using the ipcopter service (approx £250.00), the Alden is cheaper and has the capability of locking to a total of 5 different satellite networks (Astra 1 & Hotbird to name a couple) with an Free to Air receiver as standard. A simple push of a button system - fully automatic system.

Semi Automatic systems can have a cost effective way of using these services and I DO NOT discourage anyone exploring these avenues, but most of the time people want ease of use, stability and the easy way of removing such an expensive piece of equipment from van to van, rather than leave large holes and explaining to the dealer what you have removed. Secondly  most of the customers seen through our workshops like the idea of being able to just "push a button" and let it get on with the task in hand. Not only to mention that they also will use the equipment out of Astra 2D's TV footprint, so like the appeal of looking at alternative satellite networks is considered a benefit - but this is the opinion/feedback from our customers.

My purpose here is merely to put in feedback relating to a question and cannot see any gain into getting into a roaming debate on whom's product/service is the best. There are plenty of units on the market that have their own benefits as well as faults. It's all down to what your expecting at the end of the day, as they say "The Choice is Yours". Only you and you alone can pick your path.

Bottom line is this, if you are dependent on stable and reliable internet in Europe then ANY FORM OF INTERNET SATELLITE (whatever choice you make) is the best route to take (certainly on a business basis). If you have time on your hands and there is no rush to access the net, then wait for a convenient stop and try and source local WiFi spots/internet cafes or use dongles by all means.

Me personally have a dongle and a Blackberry phone, but the idea of me working during my holiday's is not worth the grief I would get from Mrs J so work is strictly "Off Menu"!! Just wait for a chance to log on somewhere, do what I need to do, then off to enjoy the holiday that I've driven hundreds of miles for.


----------



## barryd (Jul 18, 2010)

I think thats what I liked about our Camos Dome.  No big holes required and it tunes in automatically to several satellites.  I guess you get what you pay for really.

My biggest worry about spending a fortune on Internet access is that dongles may mature and costs may come down but like you say if its for business "right now" satellite is the way to go.  I have some friends (who are on here) full timing right now where when one of the them is still working remotely to the UK and they have an Alden system which seems pretty good.  I dont think they could have done it without such a system.

Im the same really but so far have only done long 2 or 3 month trips.  Its a double edge sword I get to go away because I can work remotely when I have to but I can never really leave work behind so have to answer or return calls and check emails.  The wifi antenna worked well but only because a friend gave me their SFR password!


----------



## Hymerkar (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, this is a subject I have been very interested and involved in for the last 8 years, as we spend much of our lives on the road.  Over these years we have tried, dial up, via a gold card PMCIA and cable link mobile phone at 2p per min. This worked but so very slow!  Next we bought a Vodaphone PMCIA card, which was faster but expensive.  2 Years ago we took out a contract for Vodaphone dongle, this has been the cheapest and fastest - until recently.  Our latest discovery is the Alfa wi-fi high gain modem.  This is a modem which you plug in via USB and it pulls a stronger signal from available wi-fi sources.  I bought mine from Amazon at a cost of £50 including the larger 9db aerial, which I would recomend, I also bought a 5mtr USB cable to enable me to open the skylight and put the Alfa on the roof when necessary. If you google search Alfa Wi-Fi you should be able to find it.  This has enabled me to FREE internet access at places such as McDonalds, most motorway services, Little Chef etc without actually getting out of my van.  We  have also recently signed up, at home, with BT total broadband, which has given us FREE access to BT Openzone Hotspots and BT Fon with over 2000 free wi-fi spots worldwide.  So for a one off payment of £50, and I know I could have got it for less, if I wasnt leaving for France and needed next day delivery, I now have Wi-fi almost anywhere. I have owned this gadget for 3 months and it has more than paid for itself. I used it in McDonalds in France with no probs, and although we havent taken it to Spain yet, we have friends who have used theirs in Spain all last winter with no probs.  Apparently there are lots of open Wi-Fi spots in Spain.  Of course, you must remember that these are unsecure sites, and not recomended for internet banking etc.

I, and I am sure many others, would love Sat internet in my van, but it is just far tooooooooooooooooooo expensive.

Hope you find this helpful folk. 

Happy Camping,  Karen


----------



## Stu (Jul 19, 2010)

I am using a Vodafone prepaid Data Sim Card from vodafone Ireland. I use it in entire Europe for the same charge: 1€ a day with a limit of 50MB.
Again: there are no roaming charges for most of the countries in Europe, for USA, Canada, Australia and some countries in North Africa and Arabia.
The sim card works in unbranded Surfsticks.
Seller is "iesim" on ebay. Just look for Vodafone prepaid sim cards.

regards

Stu


----------



## hobbit (Jul 19, 2010)

*BT Openzone*

Hymerkar,thank you for the information re.Bt Openzone.This saved me the trouble of posting a request for information.I intend visiting France,Spain and Portugal during September-October and was concerned about internet access.You've set my mind at rest,thank you.


----------



## barryd (Jul 19, 2010)

Im a bit confused.  I dont see why having a BT Openzone account will help you get free wifi in France.  I dont remember picking any up and maybe 2 or 3 FON sites.

Am I missing something?


----------



## hobbit (Jul 20, 2010)

*BT Openzone*

BT are selling a Dongle which will allow me to log on to my internet.


----------



## Hymerkar (Jul 22, 2010)

hobbit said:


> Hymerkar,thank you for the information re.Bt Openzone.This saved me the trouble of posting a request for information.I intend visiting France,Spain and Portugal during September-October and was concerned about internet access.You've set my mind at rest,thank you.



No probs. But remember - you must register your BT Openzone account with Fon to become a member and thus enable you to access sites abroad.  Just vist BT website and follow the links for existing customers. Failing that just look for a McDonalds and sit outside.


----------



## Hymerkar (Jul 22, 2010)

Stu said:


> I am using a Vodafone prepaid Data Sim Card from vodafone Ireland. I use it in entire Europe for the same charge: 1€ a day with a limit of 50MB.
> Again: there are no roaming charges for most of the countries in Europe, for USA, Canada, Australia and some countries in North Africa and Arabia.
> The sim card works in unbranded Surfsticks.
> Seller is "iesim" on ebay. Just look for Vodafone prepaid sim cards.
> ...



I used my contract Vodaphone dongle in France earlier this year and got billed £9.99 for 50mb which only lasted 24hrs. Not being told this, I used it 3 times, thinking I was still using my 50mb. I got billed for 3 lots of 24hr sessions! 

Be careful whilst roaming, you could come home to a large bill.  When in Spain I buy a Spanish pay as you go sim from the Vodaphone shops. These are usually around 25e and come with 30e of data - how they work that out I do not know, but its reasonably good value for money.  I still think looking for  a free WiFi spot is the way to go.


----------



## barryd (Jul 22, 2010)

Look.  Having BT openzone is not going to give you internet access in France.  Anyone can access McDonalds.  You dont need to be with any provider.  Its free to all.  If you have an antenna you will be able to access it from further away but BT Openzone as far as I am away is UK only.  Tell me if I am wrong but having spent many months there over the last year, there is no BT zone or very few FON sites.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hymerkar said:


> I used my contract Vodaphone dongle in France earlier this year and got billed £9.99 for 50mb which only lasted 24hrs. Not being told this, I used it 3 times, thinking I was still using my 50mb. I got billed for 3 lots of 24hr sessions!
> 
> Be careful whilst roaming, you could come home to a large bill.  When in Spain I buy a Spanish pay as you go sim from the Vodaphone shops. These are usually around 25e and come with 30e of data - how they work that out I do not know, but its reasonably good value for money.  I still think looking for  a free WiFi spot is the way to go.



I have also just been in France using my contract Vodafone dongle.

when I switched on I got a message each time from Vodafone telling me that I would be charged £9.99 for the first 50mb and the same amount again for a further 50mb or part of thereafter.

I used it twice for banking and a quick look at this site and ran over the 50mb limit.  Looking at this site seemed to quickly gobble up more MBs than doing the banking.

The control panel lets you know how much you have used and so checking this regularly during a session is essential.  But it can still run away with you.

The connection was through SFR France (Vodafone parner).   I tried to buy a SFR dongle and sim (pay as you go) from a couple of Carefour stores and they wouldn't sell me one because I didn't have a French Bank account.  Visa was a no go. I got a message a few times saying I was connected to a SFR hot spot but when I tried to log on I needed to put in a SFR password to continue.

Do you have to put any code in to use a McDonalds Wi-Fi?


----------



## barryd (Jul 23, 2010)

No MacDonalds is free and easy to access.

there is no cheap and easy way to access the net in France.  End of


----------



## Stu (Jul 23, 2010)

Hymerkar said:


> I used my contract Vodaphone dongle in France earlier this year and got billed £9.99 for 50mb which only lasted 24hrs.



You're sure, that you used a Vodafone-Ireland sim? This i the important thing. Vodafone UK or other Vodafone companies don't sell this cheap no-roaming offer. And lots of people are telling me, that they have no problems at all, either in France or Germany, nor in UK (where I use it).

regards


Stu


----------



## barryd (Jul 23, 2010)

Vodafone UK dongle is £9.99 for 50MB to be used in a 24 hour period.  Crap.

Like I said, there is no cheap way of getting online in France (unless you have an SFR password of course and a wifi antenna)


----------



## Stu (Jul 23, 2010)

barryd said:


> Vodafone UK dongle is £9.99 for 50MB to be used in a 24 hour period.  Crap.
> 
> Like I said, there is no cheap way of getting online in France (unless you have an SFR password of course and a wifi antenna)



Like I said: there is, just believe me  

Buy a sim card from *VODAFONE IRELAND*, use it in your VODAFONE UK dongle or in every unbranded unlocked dongle and you surf for *€0.99* a day (from 0:00 to 23:59). There are no roaming charges in Europe, USA, Australia, Canada and some other countries. To make it absolutely clear: you are surfing with the same sim card in every country in Europe for *€0.99 a day*. And of course: in *FRANCE* as well  
The only thing you have to do: buy it from a certain seller in *bay, he will register your sim card in Ireland before he sends it to you.
You can top up with a voucher or from the Vodafone Ireland website with a credit card. Thats all.
One more thing: you have to check the volume you are moving; free is 50MB; more, and you pay per MB - what will be very expensive. But the first 50MB are costing you only €0.99 a day.

Just believe me, me and lots of ppl around are doing exactly this ;-)

regards 

Stu
PS: I am not related to this seller ;-)


----------



## barryd (Jul 23, 2010)

If your right I stand corrected but Ive not heard of this and I go on a lot of forums.  Can you perhaps send me a link to this seller on ebay as I cant find him?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jul 24, 2010)

barryd said:


> If your right I stand corrected but Ive not heard of this and I go on a lot of forums.  Can you perhaps send me a link to this seller on ebay as I cant find him?
> 
> Thanks
> Barry



This seems to be the link Barry

Vodafone Ireland SIM card with cheap data roaming in EU on eBay (end time 17-Aug-10 05:04:21 BST)

I went onto Vodafone.ie site and it says

If you’re using broadband abroad, you can buy a daily roaming add on for €12 per day, with a 50MB daily allowance. See where you can use the roaming broadband add on. 



So at £9.99 with my contract Vodafone with the same limit seems better value.


John


----------



## barryd (Jul 24, 2010)

I couldnt work this out.  The ebay shop is unreadable which puts me off.  Is it a one off charge of 12e or every day.  If its every day then its rubbish.  Perhaps the OP can enlighten us if he is using it.

Like I said earlier if this were true and it was really just 99c per day then we would have heard about it.

Sorry to be sceptical but if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is


----------



## Stu (Jul 24, 2010)

Vodafone Ireland prepay sim 99cents data sim on eBay (end time 25-Jul-10 20:14:04 BST)

I used it here in UK - what is abroad from Irelands point of view ;-)  for €0.99/day/50MB.

from the seller: "As per feedback from many buyers who bought this SIM card this SIM card can be used for DATA roaming connection for 99cents/day in 65 countries in Europe !!"

If somebody is able to understand a bit german, go to this thread: 

mit Surfstick ins Internet in ganz Europa - Wohnmobil & Wohnwagen Forum

regards

Stu


----------



## barryd (Jul 24, 2010)

I still dont get it.  If you look at the vodafone site it states its only available for contract holders not pay as you go.  The german thread is confusing as well as they talk about a 12.99 fee.  An the ebay link is confusing as well as it quotes

"Vodafone Mobile Internet is the same price when roaming abroad as at
home. The service will be accessible from any country where we have a
3G or GPRS roaming agreement."

Mind you, this is only for the live.vodafone.com APN, the isp.vodafone.ie APN has the expensive tariff when roaming.

If you want additional credit this can be topped-up at many outlets (almost every grocery shop, gas station and all the ATM machines) in the Irish Republic when you arrive or I can do this for you – just ask as there is no extra charge for this so If you want extra 10 EURO credit you just send me extra 10,80 EURO to my paypal account and let me know…."

So does this mean it can only be used for browsing vodafones site and it will cost more to use the rest of the internet.  And the only way you can top it up is though this guy on the internet?

So just so its clear.

You buy the sim of ebay

you top it up with say a tenner of credit

You put it in your dongle and away you go 99 cents per day.  No additional charges if you dont go over 50MB, no fees, you dont have to have a contract, its just 99c every time you connect for 24 hours?  And if you dont use it for a month it costs nothing?

Sorry but its as clear as mud to me.


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 24, 2010)

you might also want to check out the MiFi

Three - Mobile Broadband - MiFi

released in the US last year, reports on it seem pretty good. The box creates a mobile wireless network via which you can connect lots of devices, such as phones and laptops, to the internet at once. You can get them from 3G, argos, dixons etc. UK3 are also bringing out a similar product for Xmas. Again, the downside is its 3G and has its limits.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jul 24, 2010)

barryd said:


> I still dont get it.  If you look at the vodafone site it states its only available for contract holders not pay as you go.  The german thread is confusing as well as they talk about a 12.99 fee.  An the ebay link is confusing as well as it quotes
> 
> "Vodafone Mobile Internet is the same price when roaming abroad as at
> home. The service will be accessible from any country where we have a
> ...



I emailed this seller and got the reply

"there is no need to buy any addon. you can just use 
vodafone live apn without buying any addons. just 
like that. there is so many people using this right 
now...."

I am still doubtfull myself.  

As for payment.  The vodafone.ie site says that you can top up your credit in a list of countries including UK, France, Spain, Portugal etc.

So why is he asking for money to top it up, if it's as easy as the vodafone.ie site says.


----------



## barryd (Jul 24, 2010)

Hmm.  Ive started a thread on FACTs and nobody there has heard of it either.  When I see a post from a long term member of either site stating its for real then I will perhaps consider it.


----------



## coolasluck (Jul 24, 2010)

Well i have to say the more i read about internet on the move the more i am confused, so shall wait  for  the 4 years until we start full-timing things may be differant then. For now i consider not needing the internet for weekends and holidays

Hopefully by then things may be more easy.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jul 24, 2010)

1.  I use a 0044 Global SIM card for mobile phone use abroad.  I'm happy with it; it suits me and I'd recommend it to anybody.  It allows cheap calls from abroad and it allows free reception of calls.

2.  I have an unlocked dongle

3.  The SIM card supplier says the global SIM card can be used in the dongle and gives me an apn to use.   They say, “You can use the sim card to access data from any GPRS enabled items, including Huawei dongles. To access data, you need to set the APN to 'mobiledata'” and they publish on their website how much it costs per Mb.

4.  I put the card in the dongle and the dongle in the laptop

5.  I use Mobile Partner software.

6.  The SIM card does connect automatically to a mobile telephone network and I am able to use the laptop to send and receive text messages.   It is automatic, I don't have to make it connect, it just does it – like switching on a mobile phone.  So everything works fine.  Right now, as I type, it says it is connected to “WCDMA O2 - UK(Roaming)" 

7.  However, no matter how many variations on the apn, user id and password I use (and there are a few but not that many advertised), the laptop won't connect to the internet.   The error message is “Error 619” and it tells me that it is unable to connect to the remote computer and has closed the port.   All this while remaining connected to a phone network and able to make and receive text messages.

Can anyone help?   I would be ready to buy a French SIM card for use in the dongle but if I can put in the right profile settings to make my global SIM card work then that would be my ideal as it would work in other countries too.


----------



## Stu (Jul 24, 2010)

okay, I am giving up on this 

The facts are these: I myself and me have bought this sim card, I topped it up on the vodafone.ie website with my credit card. I used it in UK several times for €0,99 a day. I checked carefully that I didn't used it more than 50MB traffic. Anyway: I followed exactly the procedere the dealer is saying and it worked.

The same are doing ppl that I know in Germany, France, Belgium, Holland and Spain (thats what I know definitely).

The dealer makes certainly a good business with these cards. But I don't care as long as it works for me.

Anyway: the good thing on these sort of things: you are not forced to o it 

regards

Stu


----------



## dolmen (Jul 31, 2010)

Stu said:


> I am using a Vodafone prepaid Data Sim Card from vodafone Ireland. I use it in entire Europe for the same charge: 1€ a day with a limit of 50MB.
> Again: there are no roaming charges for most of the countries in Europe, for USA, Canada, Australia and some countries in North Africa and Arabia.
> The sim card works in unbranded Surfsticks.
> Seller is "iesim" on ebay. Just look for Vodafone prepaid sim cards.
> ...



Is that 1 euro / day every day, or are you charged only when used?

TIA


----------



## barryd (Jul 31, 2010)

Stu!

Dont give up, there is a similar thread on Motorhome Facts and one of the members there has purchased the sim card and is currently out in Germany.  He has connected and strangely can use Skype but cant browse any internet pages.  What is he doing wrong?

Here is a link to the post

Forums

If he can get it working then I reckon loads will buy it!  Can you help?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## barnybg (Aug 2, 2010)

*What do i need ?*

All these new fangled contraptions are all very confusing,i just want to buy something ,thats easy and actually works !can anyone point me in a direction,wether to buy an antenna or ' booster' etc from *bay,please suggest.
I am in Bulgaria,my laptop works of a telephone network,it only works in one room near the window (my laptop is wifi)samsung the 'box' is huawei,sometimes slow as i live in the sticks...i also want something to use,whilst travelling Bulgaria,Greece and Turkey,so any suggestions ?
I tried last week in Greece,pulled outside a internet wifi cafe,and turned on laptop but nothing could be 'picked up' what do i need,or what am i doing wrong,did i need to alter something on laptop ?all a big headache to me...
I am willing to buy _ extras _ like antennas,and can get posted from *bay,so would like something for Motorhome and to beef up my 'home internet'.


----------



## barryd (Aug 2, 2010)

barnybg said:


> All these new fangled contraptions are all very confusing,i just want to buy something ,thats easy and actually works !can anyone point me in a direction,wether to buy an antenna or ' booster' etc from *bay,please suggest.
> I am in Bulgaria,my laptop works of a telephone network,it only works in one room near the window (my laptop is wifi)samsung the 'box' is huawei,sometimes slow as i live in the sticks...i also want something to use,whilst travelling Bulgaria,Greece and Turkey,so any suggestions ?
> I tried last week in Greece,pulled outside a internet wifi cafe,and turned on laptop but nothing could be 'picked up' what do i need,or what am i doing wrong,did i need to alter something on laptop ?all a big headache to me...
> I am willing to buy _ extras _ like antennas,and can get posted from *bay,so would like something for Motorhome and to beef up my 'home internet'.



All I can say is that when someone comes up with a Eurozone wide mobile broadband package for say £20 per month then thousands of motorhomers will subscribe.  There is no easy way yet Im afraid.  The chap who has bought the Irish sim has failed to get it to work, buying sims for each country can be a real pain.  Wifi antennas are great providing you can get a free or open connection.  At least with a wifi antenna it will work in any country where there is wifi.  You might have to point it at a MacDonalds or a campsite wifi but instead of having to be within 100 metres you may get a connection for up to a mile or so away (line of site, much less if there are trees, building etc)

This is the one I have which seems to be about the most powerful domestic mobile antenna you can get.

Repeatit SU2410-USB Long Range WiFi Hotspot Booster £98.00


----------



## Delboy (Aug 2, 2010)

Got "3" and vodafone dongles, when "3" drops out I switch to vodafone. Which I only bought a year or so ago because "3" kept dropping out, but a lot better now!


----------

